
Show HN: Crux, an open-source bitemporal Datalog database - refset
https://juxt.pro/blog/posts/introducing-crux.html
======
refset
Offering Manager for Crux here - all feedback is very welcome!

Another cool thing we haven't highlighted or documented anywhere yet is
GraalVM support for the "standalone" deployment mode...which is mostly just
for anyone who particularly dislikes the idea of using a plain old JVM :)

